# Glasgow City Centre Hotels ?



## -Ally- (Mar 6, 2009)

Hi guys, 

Looking for somewhere cheap to stay in a couple of weeks time, just for 1 night. 

Have got a night out coming up and will most likely be smashed so just planning staying the night. Everywhere I can think of is like £70 for a room for 1 night 

Any recommendations ? Doesn't need to be fancy etc just clean I guess. 


Thanks in advance
Ally


----------



## Leodhasach (Sep 15, 2008)

The building my flat is in is attached to the back of a Premier Travel Inn:

http://www.premierinn.com/en/hotelDetailsCheckAvailability!execute.action

Or there's a Euro Hostel on the other side of the river :devil:


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Premier inn at george square is only £66 stayed in it my self although that was a few years ago.


----------



## Shredder (Oct 10, 2009)

Maybe you're looking for personal recommendations, but I always check www.kayak.co.uk for the best deals. It shows Ibis £48, Holiday Inn Express £50. Or there is http://www.travelodge.co.uk/ at £32.


----------



## cotter (Aug 31, 2008)

We've stayed at Alexander Thomson, Argyle Street, a few times. Nowt fancy, but cheap and cheerful :thumb:


----------



## kenny wilson (Oct 28, 2008)

The Tulip, over the river opp. the nautical college often has good deals.


----------



## chisai (Jan 1, 2009)

I had a friend that got a fantstically stupid deal at the Crown Plaza at the SECC.


----------



## Stevie---Boy (Mar 21, 2009)

They were doing a deal in the Marriott mate but i don't know if it's finished yet.
Best to check the voucher code sites,always a deal to be had although it all depends if it's weekend or midweek with some of them. Good luck.


----------



## RD55 DUN (Dec 30, 2008)

if i can drive your RS il happily give you a run home!

:car:


----------



## -Ally- (Mar 6, 2009)

Lol, buy it and you can drive it all you like mate


----------



## JB052 (Mar 22, 2008)

I stopped at Jurys Inn, in the city centre last week. about £50, but the beer was rather expensive.


----------



## Paulo (Aug 11, 2007)

cotter said:


> We've stayed at Alexander Thomson, Argyle Street, a few times. Nowt fancy, but cheap and cheerful :thumb:


Would not recommend there at all, now basically a hostel full of junkies... at least that's what The Evening Times reports.....

Ibis, Jury's etc. all very clean and decent places....


----------



## Gee (Dec 13, 2009)

A small stumble from the centre, with parking but reminds me of student halls!

http://www.etaphotel.com/gb/hotel-3503-etap-hotel-etap-hotel-glasgow/index.shtml


----------



## macc70 (Oct 20, 2007)

http://www.booking.com Use them all the time and worth reading feedback


----------



## pete330 (Apr 18, 2006)

For Holiday Inn booking check out http://www.holidayinngreenroom.co.uk/eastern/?cm_mmc=partnership-_-exclusive-_-35-_-eastern

Or is you are lucky
http://www.ichotelsgroup.com/h/d/6c...361116&cm_mmc=DCE-_-FF-_-20090223-_-AM166555&


----------



## David (Apr 6, 2006)

always going to be more expensive fri/sat nigh, £70 is about right

theres a travel in next to the court which is about £55 a single


----------

